# Sweet Potato vs. Pumpkin



## alzo (Apr 4, 2010)

Due to a national pumpkin shortage, it is hard to find canned pumpkin around here. Are canned sweet potatoes (no syrup) useful for helping with loose stools/diarrhea ?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Yes, as long as it's canned without additives. But if your worried about loose stools, this will just mask the problem than get to the root of the issue, which is being covered in your other post.


----------



## sal101011 (Jan 17, 2010)

which canned pumpkin do you use? i buy mine from Fruitables Pumpkin Digestive Supplement and i just received a few cans recently. but thanks for letting me know about the pumpkin shortage i am going to buy more hehe


----------



## Aready (May 8, 2010)

I haven't read your other post yet..but are you using a probiotic. I think that would do wonders for you


----------



## alzo (Apr 4, 2010)

I was just looking for canned pumpkin at several supermarkets (not pie filling). None of them had any and all said there was a shortage. Today I was in the local pet supply store and they had some.

And no, I'm not using a probiotic.


----------

